# Free ESET Online Antivirus Scanner



## Sly Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

ESET Online Scanner is a user friendly, free and powerful tool which you can use to remove malware from any PC utilizing only your web browser without having to install anti-virus software.

IMPORTANT: Administrator privileges are required to run ESET Online Scanner

NEED to Run this Program on the Internet Explorer Browser, but their is a plug in to run this program in the Firefox browser.  So, if you are click on the link below using Firefox, then another panel should pop up, letting you know that you will need to use the plug in for Firefox and they will direct you to the link for it.

http://www.eset.com/online-scanner

You need to say Yes here for this program to scan your computer and then click on START  

http://www.eset.com/online-scanner/run

Once you check off Yes, continue on to the next step by following the instructions.  They will ask you two questions prior to starting your Free Online Scan for Bugs.  PLEASE put a check mark in both boxes. One of the questions will ask you if you want the archives to be scan, Please put a check mark in that box, that you do want it.  You do not want to leave out anything that may have malware in it. They will you ask if you want them to REMOVE any bug found on your computer, etc.  YES, You want them to remove the problems.  Depending how much files are on your computer, the scan may take up to over an hour or more to entirely scan your computer. You will not be able to surf the web while the scan is running.  Just let it run.  

Do not disable your current Antivirus program and any other Security programs you have installed on your computer.  Just let it run.

Eset is considered to be one the of best Ant-Virus software program on the Market, but they do not have any Free versions, all Paid versions, but it will protect your computer very well.  I use this Free Online Scan to cross check my Anti-Virus program to make sure nothing crawled into my computer.  So far, my Free Anti-Virus program has done an Outstanding job in protecting my computer.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 2, 2013)

Arrrrrrrgh!


----------

